
E/O: Suspending Entry of Aliens Presenting a Risk to the U.S. Labor Market - ayakura
https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-actions/proclamation-suspending-entry-aliens-present-risk-u-s-labor-market-following-coronavirus-outbreak/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557)

The second thread is still active, so we've moved comments hence thither.

